# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  اول فيلم صامت

## حسناء العلي

أول فيلم صامت

في البداية حديثنا معكم اليوم عن أول في فيلم صامت وسنقدم لكم قصة حياة الأفلام الصامتة من بداية مولدها، حيث اختلف المؤرخون على بداية السينما في مصر. فمنهم من يقول إن البداية المصرية الأولى كانت في عام 1907، وذلك مع الفيلم التسجيلي الصامت، والذي يحكي عن زيارة الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني إلى معهد المرسى أبو العباس في داخل مدينة الإسكندرية، أما عن ‏أول‏ ‏فيلم‏ ‏روائي مصري، فيلم ‏لم‏ يكتب له الظهور نهائيا ‏إلا‏ في ‏‏عام 1917، وقد تم انتاجه بشكل ‏مشترك من قبل ‏الشركة‏ ‏السينمائية‏ ‏المصرية -‏الإيطالية. وبعد ذلك توالت ظهور الافلام المصرية حيث كان ميلاد أول فيلمين في السينما المصرية‏، هما‏ "الشرف‏ ‏البدوي" و "الأزهار‏ ‏القاتلة"، وهما بطولة ‏محمد‏ ‏كريم‏، وهو يعد أول‏ ‏ممثل‏ ‏سينمائي‏ ‏مصري. 
ولا يوجد أحد يعلم ما إن كانت هناك نسخة من هذين الفيلمين في داخل الأرشيف أم لا. في حين يقال ان قصة الافلام الصامتة المصرية ترجع الى العام 1923 ، وذلك العام الذي ولد فيه أول فيلم صامت في مصر، وليس ذلك فقط بل وفي كل القارة الافريقية، وأطلق عليه برسوم يبحث عن وظيفة، وكان هدفه إظهار الترابط بين المسلم وأخوه القبطي، حيث تدور أحداث ذلك الفيلم عن قصة حياة رجلين يعانين من البطالة وهما برسوم والشيخ متولي، و دائما ما يحاولان البحث عن وظيفة لهما، ولكن دائما ما تكون النتيجة أخرها الفشل، و تدور احداث الفيلم داخل إطار كوميدي اجتماعي، وقد جمع الفيلم بين رجلان هما بمثابة تحقيق الوحدة الوطنية بين الشعوب، وإظهار التلاحم و الترابط بين أفراد المجتمع، وتبدأ أحداث القصة عن ذلك الرجلين إذ ترميهما الصدفة أمام مدير بنك يعلن عن وظيفة في أحد البنوك لديه، وتبدأ المنافسة بينهما على الفوز بذلك المنصب، والمضحك أن مدير البنك يقوم بدعوتهما على الغداء، وذلك ظنا منه انهما من الأغنياء أصحاب المال من رجال الأعمال، فيفكر المدير بأنه إذا قام بتوظيف أحدهما، فإن ذلك هو أكبر مكسب له و للبنك، ولكن حين علم بحقيقة جوعهما و فقرهما قام على الفور  بطردهما، و تنتهي أحداث الفيلم بأن يقوم أحد الضباط بالقبض عليهما
 وهما مستلقيان في الشارع، وذلك من أثر الوجبة الدسمة التي تناولوها، وبذلك تنتهي أحداث الفيلم الذي استمر حوالي خمسة عشر دقيقة، قام بالتمثيل في ذلك الفيلم الفنانة فردوس حسن، والفنان بشارة واكيم، وفكتوريا كوهين وعادل حميد وعبد الحميد زكي، وسيد مصطفى ومحمد يوسف.
اول

----------

